# Added Certain Tags - Tutorial Disappeared



## Nathan Drake (May 12, 2011)

I tried to update my tutorial with some anchor tags for navigation and such. Upon completing the edit, my entire fucking tutorial disappeared.

No, I didn't do some weird screw up. I would realize if I had deleted the whole damned thing.
I'm not happy.

Did I mention I don't have a back up because I thought the site *wouldn't* royally fuck up?


----------



## KingdomBlade (May 12, 2011)

Since you seem mad, here's a text backup of your thing. Mind you, it's text only without the BBCode, but at least the thing is still here. There isn't much code in the first place. Keep a backup next time.


```
Introduction


NeoDS is a NeoGeo emulator for the DS(i) system. This is arguably one of the greatest emulators to ever emerge onto the DS homebrew scene. One question always comes up though; how do I make this work?

This guide will get you from downloading the emulator to playing your first game. Be aware, there will be at least one file that I can't link you to that is needed to convert files that you will have to locate on your own. It isn't difficult to find, but being a BIOS file, I can't give it to you here without breaking the rules. I hope you understand.

Downloading NeoDS


Step 1: Make sure to download the NeoDS emulator from the Filetrip link below. The latest version is v0.2.0.
(IMG:http://gbatemp.net/images/download.gif) NeoDS v0.2.0

Step 2: Unzip the file labeled [2684]NeoDs020. Open the folder, then open the single folder with in. This should take you to a directory with the 10 items pictured below included.

(IMG:http://gbatemp.net/pix/271209/NeoDS%20Screen%201.png) 

Step 3: Open the folder labeled NeoDsConvert.

Converting a ROM to Work On NeoDS


Now's the tricky portion. There are two things that should be known prior to trying to convert. NeoDS uses the MAME ROM set. Any game that works with MAME will work with NeoDS after conversion. A quick Google should find you a large repository of these games. I will not link to any MAME ROM's here.

Note: There are two ways to convert. One way uses an easy to use executable. The other way requires the use of the command line though. That method is outlined in the readme, and I will not be explaining it here.

Step 1: Obtain the neogeo BIOS files. The zip file will be labeled neogeo, and the BIOS files will be a list of items that will be of no use to you in an unzipped format. Without this file, you can not begin the converting process. I can also not link to the BIOS file here. Once again, a quick Google should yield positive results.

Step 2: Obtain a MAME ROM file. For the sake of this tutorial, I will be using a Metal Slug file to demonstrate. Leave the ROM file in a zipped format. The below picture is what your file list should resemble before a conversion. Note that the neogeo file is still compressed, as is the ROM file.

(IMG:http://pix.gbatemp.net/271209/NeoDS%20Screen%202.png) 

Step 3: Double click NeoDsConvert. Don't confuse this with the .sln file. Make sure you double click the executable. Upon double clicking it, you should see the Command window pop open going through tons of little processes. You should get two .neo files out of it. Below is what should be received. Of course, the ROM file will vary by name. Below is an example of what you should see. The two new files are highlighted.

(IMG:http://pix.gbatemp.net/271209/NeoDS%20Screen%203.png) 

Step 4: Congratulations! You have successfully converted a game to work on NeoDS!

Getting That Game You Just Converted to Work On Your DS


At this point, you have two new files. One will be your converted ROM that shares the name of the ROM file's zip archive, the other will be a side file made through the conversion. At this present time, I can't find a use for the side file. The Metal Slug game used for testing worked well with and without the file being present on the MicroSD card.

Note: For testing, I am using my Original R4 with the Wood v1.27 firmware. As a piece of homebrew, the emulator may or may work on your firmware. For any non-game conversion or loading related issues, please make a new topic inquiring about help. I will not be covering flash cart compatibility with this emulator here.

Step 1: Plug your MicroSD card into the computer and open to the root of the MicroSD card. At this point, no NeoGeo related items should be present.

(IMG:http://pix.gbatemp.net/271209/NeoDS%20Screen%204.png) 

Step 2: Create a folder on your MicroSD card's root with the name "NeoGeo" for easy recognition of what is in there.

Step 3: Copy all of the contents of NeoDS folder into the NeoGeo folder on your MicroSD card with the exception of the readme, the converted ROM file(s), and the NeoDsConvert folder. The below is what your MicroSD card should resemble, from NeoGeo folder creation, to placement of the emulator files.

Creation of the NeoGeo folder:
(IMG:http://pix.gbatemp.net/271209/NeoDS%20Screen%205.png) 

What files to transfer from the computer to the MicroSD card:
(IMG:http://pix.gbatemp.net/271209/NeoDS%20Screen%206.png) 

What the NeoGeo folder on your MicroSD card should look like:
(IMG:http://pix.gbatemp.net/271209/NeoDS%20Screen%207.png) 

Step 4: Now you need to place your converted ROM file(s) onto the MicroSD card. Do not place these files into the NeoGeo folder anywhere. This emulator searches the root of the MicroSD card for ROM files. Placement anywhere else will render them undetectable.

Step 5: Boot up your DS and access the NeoGeo folder. The emulator itself may only show as a DS Program File, but will be the only one in the NeoGeo folder. Boot up the emulator and it will show the list of games if you have followed every step up to this point.

Press Start to boot up your game and enjoy!


If you have any questions regarding this guide, feel free to post below. I will make sure to answer them to the best of my ability.
```


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 12, 2011)

Thank you good sir. Adding back in the BBCode shouldn't take too terribly long. I am grateful indeed. It may not seem like a whole lot, but it did take a good amount of time to put together entirely.

Now I would just like an explanation as to why the insertion of an anchor tag broke the entire post and I should be entirely content. Anybody happen to know why? I know it wasn't the list tag, as that is used a lot around here with success.


----------



## Costello (May 12, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> I tried to update my tutorial with some anchor tags for navigation and such. Upon completing the edit, my entire fucking tutorial disappeared.
> 
> No, I didn't do some weird screw up. I would realize if I had deleted the whole damned thing.
> I'm not happy.
> ...



it's still unclear what fucks things up but one thing we know for sure -- IPB's bbcode parser sucks.
We've lost entire reviews like that in the past.

All I can say is, well, 

1) use the preview button instead of saving your changes
2) if you are using Firefox, use the "Lazarus Forms Recovery" extension. It saves ALL your forms and text inputs and allows you to recover them easily, in multiple versions. If your post is somehow lost or makes parts disappear, all you have to do is right click the text area and use "recover text", you'll find multiple versions of your text (input gets automatically backed up)


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. This is just the first time I had experienced a total post deletion error like that, and am unused to using the preview button for what should be rather basic changes.

I'll be incredibly cautious about that from now on and will look into that FF add on, though it may just be better for me to get back into the habit of backing up important documents and such into Word documents on my computer.

On that note, I backed up my tutorial into a word document. Thanks again to KingdomBlade for providing me with a good back up.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 12, 2011)

I don't have this kind of trouble myself but I'll take that addon as well just in case.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 12, 2011)

Talking of 'anchor' tags - are they or are they not working ??

I had a single [link = ][ / link].. [a][/a ] on my MAIO thread which USE to work but that seems to be broken now.

At first I thought it happened when I tried to add some more to 'jump' to certain sections, but after reading above  - Costello comment about 'IPB's bbcode parser sucks.' seems to think it WASN'T anything I'd done


----------



## Minox (May 13, 2011)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Talking of 'anchor' tags - are they or are they not working ??
> 
> I had a single [link = ][ / link].. [a][/a ] on my MAIO thread which USE to work but that seems to be broken now.
> 
> At first I thought it happened when I tried to add some more to 'jump' to certain sections, but after reading above  - Costello comment about 'IPB's bbcode parser sucks.' seems to think it WASN'T anything I'd done


Don't take my word for it, but I'm fairly sure the anchor tags were disabled since they caused some kind of parsing issues when used. (Yes, I do not know the exact details, but I do seem to remember it being disabled).


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 13, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Don't take my word for it, but I'm fairly sure the anchor tags were disabled since they caused some kind of parsing issues when used. (Yes, I do not know the exact details, but I do seem to remember it being disabled).


I won't (take your word for it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) - unless they were reinstated by the 10th and removed between the 11th and 12th

I read about anchor tags in this post on the 11th, so added one to my MAIO thread to try out (same day) - & it worked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The following day (12th) I tried adding some extra anchors for the other sections - & those didn't work.... nor did the original


----------



## Rydian (May 13, 2011)

I'd stay away from most custom BBcode since it has the tendency to reduce things to HTML when you edit it later.  For staff that's not an issue, but for normal users it is.

Or has this been fixed?  I edited something today and it was spitting the HTML at me, but it may have stored it that way during a previous edit.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 13, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I'd stay away from most custom BBcode since it has the tendency to reduce things to HTML when you edit it later.  For staff that's not an issue, but for normal users it is.
> 
> Or has this been fixed?  I edited something today and it was spitting the HTML at me, but it may have stored it that way during a previous edit.



Nah. HTML randomly replaces my BBCode. Gets annoying, especially when it just does it to a custom link.


----------



## OmegaVesko (May 13, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, weird thing is this is the only IPB forum I've seen that happen on (with custom BBCode, anyway). Could it have something to do with the theme?


----------



## tj_cool (May 13, 2011)

I don't think it's the theme, just probably the kind of BBcodes we have.
We have many custom BBcodes, some of them aren't even added through the ACP, they're hardcoded (like the spoiler and youtube tags).

The text isn't "randomly" replaced by html. Whenever you post, the system will parse all your BBcode to HTML and save it on the server. Whenever you edit or quote a post, it'll go the other way around and unparse the HTML back to known BBcode. This is why HTML sometimes shows up if a BBcode is removed (it's no longer recognized in the HTML pattern).

As for the Anchor tags, I removed those out of safety because of this topic.


----------



## Terminator02 (May 13, 2011)

so the anchor tags were the culprit for the post dissappearing?

i'd like to add that i've also noticed html popping up, just for straight up links, kinda weird



			
				Costello said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that extension is also available on chrome and safari, just installed it in chrome just now and i see the little symbol in the top right of my text box


----------

